# The Impossible Is Nearly Possible.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Have it your way. From Growing Tennessee.

Regards, Mike

http://tennessee.growingamerica.com/features/2019/09/impossible-nearly-possible


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

It would be VERY interesting to read the list of ingredients that make up that "plant patty"!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IDK how true this is but floating around the internet

https://www.gmoscience.org/rat-feeding-studies-suggest-the-impossible-burger-may-not-be-safe-to-eat/?fbclid=IwAR0j_qrizX4b-q2sujHUZwQenzz0-nyvewYvNMbVrgZiwVqFMbh46IJs85k


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> It would be VERY interesting to read the list of ingredients that make up that "plant patty"!


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

My sister brought me part of one to try along with a regular beef whopper. My impression of it was that it tasted like a real crappy dry fast food hamburger. With all the toppings (it seemed like there was even more toppings than a regular whopper) it kind of covers the taste of the thing and you think your just eating a really dry crappy burger. But once you try the impossible fake burger and then eat a regular actual beef whopper, you really notice how much more flavor the beef whopper has.

While these fake meats may take some market share away from beef, I really doubt they will ever replace beef among us real meat eaters.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm thinking beef ain't gonna loose much, if any, market share, as I'm thinking those that eat the "fake" burger, wouldn't eat beef anyway!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think you are exactly right Dave. No one is going to eat the Impossibles on a regular basis but vegans.....and they don't eat beef anyway so it really makes no difference.

Regards, Mike


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

In our paper today there was an article about this stuff. It says they use synthetic versions of soy DNA inserted into yeasts to give it the red color.I think that translates into genetically modified veggy burger but I bet you couldn't tell the the peta tree hugging vegans that.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Vol said:


> I think you are exactly right Dave. No one is going to eat the Impossibles on a regular basis but vegans.....and they don't eat beef anyway so it really makes no difference.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I hope your right, after the next E Coli outbreak. Our generation grew up with home cooked food, the last couple not so much. If they can eat some of the crap i see in gas stations and such they really don't care about taste and quality ingredients. If someone tells them it will save the planet they will buy that crap.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Another comparison I saw had nearly twice the calories and 4 X the sodium of real burger. So no appeal to those counting calories and salt.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------

